# Fish tank light flickering



## Bubbles31 (May 28, 2018)

My fish tank light has started flickering constantly. It was normal for it to flicker a few times when first turned on in the mornings and then it would be fine. Now it is constantly flickering and I’ve had to turn it off.

I have tried replacing both the bulb and the starter motor but this has not solved the problem. Any other suggestions? Many thanks


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hope this helps

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?55336-Repairing-the-Aquarium-Flourescent-Light

However, I think your best bet maybe to just replace the light unit with a new LED I replaced my tubes with LED's about 2 years ago and have been very pleased with the result and the minimal cost of replacing the units along with the lower running costs.

I have a 90-litre tank running with an interpet white LED strip and a blue led strip my plant growth has been exceptional

These are the strips I got which often come on a deal of the day for about £7 a strip cheaper

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Interpet-L...16&sr=8-3&keywords=interpet+led+lighting&th=1


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Just to give an idea of my light with these build here is a photo of part of my tank


----------

